# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Paling fence against existing mesh fence

## sdhog2002

We are moving into a renovated unit adjacent to a school which has, as the boundary, a high mesh fence. We wish to put up a paling fence but with the palings facing the school (ie as close to the boundary as possible). Is there a way that this can be done with no (realistic) access from the school side to fix the palings to the rails. I have thought of mounting paling to rails and then fixing them to the posts before the posts are set into holes. Does anyone have experience in doing that/are you aware of fencing contractors doing it? (We are in Melbourne)

----------


## OBBob

Perhaps look at setting the posts first and then building square frames (i.e. top and bottom rails and a vertical at each end), attach the palings to the frames and then insert between the posts. If you extend each vertical down to the ground level you could also attach a plinth board to the frame below the palings.

----------


## joynz

Hi 
 A few months ago,  about ten metres of my new fence was built against a brick garage, with the palings facing the garage.   
Most decent fencing companies will do it. 
I got quotes from Watts and Timbertop. The fencer put in the posts, then built the fence panels (rails and pailings) for the garage section on the ground -  then attached them to the posts. 
It costs more to do it this way, so be prepared.  Was about $400 extra for the bit against the garage. 
You could also consider other options - colourbond, brush, bamboo reed ready-made screening or just shadecloth if all you want is privacy.

----------


## sdhog2002

Thank you both for the prompt replies. 
I will get quotes but the DIY option is also a nice idea. 
Sid

----------


## Spottiswoode

CAn you hop the school fence? Or maybe ask the school if you can have access for a day once the posts etc are up?

----------


## Marc

Erecting a fence gives you legal right to work from the other side. The school can not refuse you.

----------


## r3nov8or

I guess you could erect it paling by paling through the mesh fence with a driver extension and someone on your side holding the palings in place

----------


## Snipper

Not very practical trying to work through a chain link mesh fence.  You'd need a 'placer' on the inside holding rails and palings and the 'fixer' on the other nailing on the palings and rails between the links.  Buggered if the mesh fence is leaning in to the school a bit, you'd have to build yours to suit to be able to get the nail gun close enough.

----------


## r3nov8or

> A few months ago,  about ten metres of my new fence was built against a brick garage, with the palings facing the garage.   
> ...

  Why did you need a fence there? Couldn't you agree that the brick wall serve as a boundary?

----------


## joynz

> Why did you need a fence there? Couldn't you agree that the brick wall serve as a boundary?

  The wall is not the boundary.  Didn't want to risk an 'adverse possession' claim in future. It's only a sliver of land but it's *my* sliver.  Also, the side facing the neighbour wasn't very neatly mortared.
We could have had that section of the fence reversed, but neighbour thought it would look odd from their side. 
Anyway, for an extra $200 approx each to build it against the garage, wasn't an issue.

----------


## OBBob

> I guess you could erect it paling by paling through the mesh fence with a _driver extension_ and _someone on your side holding the palings in place_

  What, you don't think shooting towards them with a nail gun is a good idea??  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

> What, you don't think shooting towards them with a nail gun is a good idea??

  More a problem with reaching far enough through the mesh fence to engage a gun. I guess you could disable firing safety and have a go... I'll be watching from "over there"...  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> The wall is not the boundary.  Didn't want to risk an 'adverse possession' claim in future. It's only a sliver of land but it's *my* sliver.  Also, the side facing the neighbour wasn't very neatly mortared.
> We could have had that section of the fence reversed, but neighbour thought it would look odd from their side. 
> Anyway, for an extra $200 approx each to build it against the garage, wasn't an issue.

  Ah OK. Recently next door built a brick garage right on the boundary. No problem with that, but _apparently_, as the builder mentioned it, I'm supposed to keep their weep holes clear! _Appparently!!_  (sorry, off topic)

----------

